# Slow computer, sound off, Windows XP



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello,

For the past couple of month my computer has been running slower and freezing up. I've tried to defrag it, scan for viruses and spyware, but nothing helps for too long. Since September my sound has also been acting up -- stopping on one note for a few seconds -- and sometimes when I open my web browser an unwanted homepage appears.

My system is XP Professional.

Here is my report from HijackThis:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:52:49 PM, on 1/12/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8DA5457F-A8AA-4CCF-A842-70E6FD274094} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WinTools\WToolsT.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyad] C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\keyad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysSearch] REGEDIT.EXE -s c:\ireg.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITNow] C:\Program Files\Indiana University\ITnow Client\ITNow.exe /nosplash /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Extreme Messenger for AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\Extreme Messenger\ExtremeMessenger.exe nosplash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] ???\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D0B5B58D-8CB9-4EDB-8BB0-9D34AEF727CF} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O18 - Protocol hijack: mhtml - 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Save *CWShredder* to your *Desktop*
Run *CWShredder* and click *I Agree*>>*Check For Update*
Exit *CWShredder*

Restart your computer in *Safe Mode*

Run *CWShredder*
Click *I Agree*>>*Fix*>>*Next* and allow it to fix any problems it finds
Exit *CWShredder*

Restart your computer

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan and save a log file*
Your *HijackThis* log will open in *Notepad*. Post the contents of the log here


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you for your help. My HiJackThis log file is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:55:02 PM, on 1/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8DA5457F-A8AA-4CCF-A842-70E6FD274094} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WinTools\WToolsT.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyad] C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\keyad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysSearch] REGEDIT.EXE -s c:\ireg.reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITNow] C:\Program Files\Indiana University\ITnow Client\ITNow.exe /nosplash /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Extreme Messenger for AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\Extreme Messenger\ExtremeMessenger.exe nosplash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] ???\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D0B5B58D-8CB9-4EDB-8BB0-9D34AEF727CF} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O18 - Protocol hijack: mhtml - 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Move *HijackThis* to a permanent folder such as your *Desktop*

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan only*
Put a checkmark next to any of the following entries that appear, and click *Fix Checked*:
*
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchxl.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8DA5457F-A8AA-4CCF-A842-70E6FD274094} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WinTools\WToolsT.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysSearch] REGEDIT.EXE -s c:\ireg.reg
O18 - Protocol hijack: mhtml -
*​
Exit *HijackThis*

Locate and delete any of the following files found on your computer:
*
c:\ireg.reg
*​Locate and delete any of the following folders found on your computer:
*
C:\Program Files\Common Files\WinTools\
*​Restart your computer

Run *Kaspersky Online Scanner* and post the results here

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan and save a log file*
Your *HijackThis* log will open in *Notepad*. Post the contents of the log here

Go *here* and upload *C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\keyad.exe*
Wait a few minutes for the results, and post them here


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for helping me again.

I deleted the files and performed the scans. However, the last thing you said to do (virusscan.jotti.org) gave me this message when I attempted the upload: The file you uploaded is 0 bytes. It is very likely a firewall or a piece of malware is prohibiting you from uploading this file. I don't know how to turn off firewalls. I looked under Tools but didn't say anything.

These are my results from the Kaspersky Scan:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT
Saturday, January 14, 2006 23:44:31
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.67.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 15/01/2006
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 161277
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 143553
Number of viruses found: 7
Number of infected objects: 12
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 6433 sec

Infected Object Name - Virus Name
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\09580005\4B7DCB60.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.of
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF00001\4FFC5BD5.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Stubby.a
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF00008\4FFC5D1B.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.r
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF00009\4FFC5D2C.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.r
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF0000A\4FFC5D3D.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.r
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF0000B\4FFC5D4E.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.p
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF0000C\4FFC5D7D.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.p
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF00011\4FFC5E0F.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.OneClickNetSearch.g
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\Quarantine\0DF00019\4FFC7474.VBN	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.of
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\Patch271.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.r
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\M5JGL8VE\ysb_prompt[1].htm	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.JS.IstBar.j
C:\WINDOWS\system32\biU.exe	Infected: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.og

Scan process completed.

Here are my results for the HiJackThis scan:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:45:44 PM, on 1/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyad] C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\keyad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITNow] C:\Program Files\Indiana University\ITnow Client\ITNow.exe /nosplash /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Extreme Messenger for AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\Extreme Messenger\ExtremeMessenger.exe nosplash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] ???\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D0B5B58D-8CB9-4EDB-8BB0-9D34AEF727CF} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

I was just wondering if you had any more recommendations for me since I haven't heard back after doing those tests.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Find and delete any of these files that are still there:
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\Patch271.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\M5JGL8VE\ysb_prompt[1].htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\biU.exe

ANd let me know if you're still having problems.


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

My computer generally acts fine, but if I leave it for a few hours and come back it'll freeze more often. I've checked to make sure the things you had me delete haven't gotten back on, and they haven't.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Can you post a new HijackThis log?


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's the HijackThis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:25:40 AM, on 2/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyad] C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\keyad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITNow] C:\Program Files\Indiana University\ITnow Client\ITNow.exe /nosplash /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Extreme Messenger for AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\Extreme Messenger\ExtremeMessenger.exe nosplash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] ???\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D0B5B58D-8CB9-4EDB-8BB0-9D34AEF727CF} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

Thanks again.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can fix these as well and see if it helps with performance:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] ???\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm still having some problems with my computer freezing up. Here is the HiJack this log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:13:36 PM, on 2/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashley\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyad] C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\keyad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITNow] C:\Program Files\Indiana University\ITnow Client\ITNow.exe /nosplash /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Extreme Messenger for AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\Extreme Messenger\ExtremeMessenger.exe nosplash
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_01\bin\npjpi142_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {D0B5B58D-8CB9-4EDB-8BB0-9D34AEF727CF} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = ads.iu.edu
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

Thanks!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The log looks ok to me. Uninstalling Symantec and using a different antivirus program like AVG should help with performace. Do you know how much memory (RAM) your computer has?


----------



## arhodebe (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 6.41 GB free, out of 19.13. I've had the computer for a little over 4 years, so I didn't know if it's just getting older and not working as well. It just started acting up one day, though, so I figured it was something else.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This thread is solved. I am closing it now if you need it reopened pm me or any other moderator.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

